# Depersonalization manual



## Luke88 (3 mo ago)

What do you think about depersonalization manual of Shaun o Connor? Thanks


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Crap, it does help for brief episodic DPDR. And for people who just had it like after 1 panic attack etc.. But for the hardcore traumatized severe numbed down Depersonalized people it won't do much. And basically all he preaches is "distraction".


----------



## Luke88 (3 mo ago)

Aridity said:


> Crap, it does help for brief episodic DPDR. And for people who just had it like after 1 panic attack etc.. But for the hardcore traumatized severe numbed down Depersonalized people it won't do much. And basically all he preaches is "distraction".


I have been suffering from depersonalization for four years, but I study and train in the gym constantly. Despite this, I suffer terribly. I have never had trauma. I think i will buy it....


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Luke88 said:


> I have been suffering from depersonalization for four years, but I study and train in the gym constantly. Despite this, I suffer terribly. I have never had trauma. I think i will buy it....


 Sure your choice, and how did you DP start then? Stress is also trauma..


----------



## nocturnalman (Nov 15, 2017)

Thanks to crap like what he is saying, research in dpdr is not given enough importance.


----------



## help101 (6 mo ago)

Amir23 said:


> Thanks mate


i also have it, honestly not worth it, but i also have jordan hard graves programme which is 1000% better


----------



## Englander225 (3 mo ago)

Absolute garbage. Don't waste your time


----------



## hazar.s (5 mo ago)

I have never heard of Jordan Hardgrave before! The introductory video was horror! Is the rest good?


----------



## Dragoon909 (2 mo ago)

Luke88 said:


> What do you think about depersonalization manual of Shaun o Connor? Thanks


I've seen him on YouTube, and I do like his videos as they bring me some solace. 

I've never read his manual, or have I read any manuals as of yet...
Would be interesting, considering I need relief from the depersonalization. 

Amazon is full of depersonalization journals to help ppl write and cope; I think I seen a few workbooks as well. 

🌴


----------

